# Dry fertilizers for EI dosing.



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Im going to start EI dosing with dry ferts because its more cheaper that way. Where do you guys buy your dry ferts at what are the reviews on them. Is AquariumFertilizer.com a trusted site? *


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I get all my supplies from AquariumFertilizer.com. Have never had any issues.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

James0816 said:


> I get all my supplies from AquariumFertilizer.com. Have never had any issues.


*Good enough for me . My local community forum members say GLA is also a good place to order them too. Greenleafaquariums.com*


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've looked around there for other items. Bit on the pricey side I think. But then again....once you go high tech...you go high price. ;oP


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

EI?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

EI = Estimated Index

This is where you break down each individual ingredient (fertilizer) for the tank. It allows you more control on what and how much ferts you want to use.

Alternatively, there is PMDD which is a pre mix of ingredients. This is good to start out with when first starting on dry ferts.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would look into feed and seed stores or industrial chemical suppliers. Very inexpensive.

But the problems is that these ferts can be used in explosives to you have to sign for them. ammonia nitrate is a good example.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> EI?


*Its a method where you overdose on fertilizers every day so the plants get what they need and at the end of the week you reset it by doing a 50% water change. Short summary of how it works.*



James0816 said:


> I've looked around there for other items. Bit on the pricey side I think. But then again....once you go high tech...you go high price. ;oP


*True that ;p*



beaslbob said:


> I would look into feed and seed stores or industrial chemical suppliers. Very inexpensive.
> 
> But the problems is that these ferts can be used in explosives to you have to sign for them. ammonia nitrate is a good example.


*Ill look into these. If its inexpensive I'm interested *


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Annie, how is the EI dosing working out for you?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Annie, how is the EI dosing working out for you?


*Its working well. I guess its too early to tell the difference in plant growth or if there is going to be any difference, but its more simple and I dont have to worry about overdosing my tank and etc. Before I started EI I just fertilized 2ml macro and micro every other day and would watch for overfertilization or underfertilization and no water changes or very small water changes weekly. Now with EI I just reset it with 50% WC every sunday.

Cheaper than SeaChem products I must say.. this stuff looks like it can last me 2 yrs for a total of $30 lol. Maybe not because my 55g is about to be cycled.*


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

That's who I got my PMDD dry mix from...
I have a 90 gal. and the directions called for 30 drops every day,I did that for two weeks with no sign of nitrates,so I put a whole cup in.And for the first time I am now getting a reading of 10 ppm and the plants are happy and the fish seem OK!
I think I am going to check the nitrates every other day and if they are below 10 ppm I will add...pretty scientific huh?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

PMDD...funny....poor man's dosing drops.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> PMDD...funny....poor man's dosing drops.


yeppers...that's how I started with dry ferts to get the feel for it. I still use it in a couple of my breeding tanks just to be safe. All others though are EI.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What dosing guide are you guys using for EI? Look anything like this?
Estimative Index Dosing Guide - Fertilizing - Aquatic Plant Central


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Pretty much it. Plus I add Pottassium Sulfate.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

Without a clue am I on the right track?.....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

James/NursePlaty - ever thought of something like this?
Auto-dosing Fertilizers – DIY Style-- Guitarfish


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

I noticed that all the low nitrate loving cyano is slowly retreating...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well...I ordered some poor man's dosing drops.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm learning.....found this.
Aquarium Plants - Barr Report - Subscribe to the Barr Report


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> James/NursePlaty - ever thought of something like this?
> Auto-dosing Fertilizers – DIY Style-- Guitarfish


Haven't done any looking into auto dosers.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, well then I have to ask...if you go out of town and there is nobody to dose your tank, do you just leave it? Don't you EI dose everyday? Any noticeable ill-effects from leaving for a week with dosing? And the day you return do you maybe double-up to jumpstart things?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't had anyone dosing ferts for me when I leave town. That would be too much to ask since I already have certain feeding instructions. ;o)

No ill effects upon return. Just do water changes and resume with normal schedule.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

NursePlaty said:


> ...
> 
> *Ill look into these. If its inexpensive I'm interested *


I looked into some things at our local brentagg industrial chemical supplier.

Potassium hydroxide is $.99/pound in 50 pound bags (caustic potassium flakes).

potassium chloride is murate of potash and is $20 for a 50 pound bag.

they did not carry calcium nitrate.

From other sources

Potassium chloride is salt substitute available for water softeners at building supply stores.

I got a 5 pound bag of calcium nitrate from a local feed and seed store for like $8 or so.

Potassium nitrate is an explosive you do had to sign for but is sold in small bottles as stump remover. like $2/bottle. I heard the green light is 100%.

I dose iron on my marine and fw tanks using ferrous gluconate tablets from drug stores. 100 capsules are like $6 or so. What I did was take an old coke bottle (12 oz) and dissolve the tablet in water. Then dose a capfull each week. That provide iron from my marine macros with no possibiliy of overdoseing because the dose was so small. It did seem to help the macros reduce algaes.

So I don't know what specific chemicals you need but it would seem IMHO that adding potassium from a 50 pound bag that costs $20 would be better then aquarium store prices.

But then I just us peat moss in the substrate and the plants do fine with no water changes.


my .02


----------

